# Forum meets for 2011 :)



## Shelb1uk (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi guys...

So sorry I'm hardly ever on here anymore...just no time with my new job and the commute hehe!!

Anyway am planning ahead and I really loved having the Circle D 2year birthday in London last year and it was a great day so will prob go for London again for April 2011...wow will be 3 years by then!!! 

Just wanted to let you know my thinking as it can be a Circle D/ Forum meet if you like open to all ages again, and that way we have a definate southern meet sorted 

Will sort details much much nearer the time but thought it might help with planning other locations etc for meets 

Do we know whats happening after Brum at the weekend plan wise???

Lots of love all you lovely people  x x x


----------



## shiv (Sep 13, 2010)

There was a lot of talk about having a meet in Oxford. Maybe January/February would be a good time? Rubbish weather, but still!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2010)

Shelley, don't forget the Forum's second birthday in November - Cricle D all welcome along!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome can't wait for both...any dates for the Forum Birthday yet??? I've got loads on in November so hope I can make it!!!!

x x x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Awesome can't wait for both...any dates for the Forum Birthday yet??? I've got loads on in November so hope I can make it!!!!
> 
> x x x



Well, the actual birthday is November 14th, but that's a Sunday so it will be on the 13th in London.


----------

